# Salmon skin for bait?



## zachxbass01 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey guys, 
So lately I've been buying salmon from the grocery fresh. I usually remove the skin before cooking and was wondering if you thought that would make decent catfish bait. I've tried it twice so far with no luck, but both times i also caught nothing on cutbait bluegill or shrimp. (My go to baits). 

I'm sure it'd work, but was curious if anyone had done this before. 
Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------

